# Anyone still think making products in China is just fine? Read this.



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/lawmakers-want-answers-after-60-minutes-report-on-lumber-liquidators/

Lumber liquidators has flooring manufactured for them in China. Chinese made flooring has formaldihyde emissions way above standards which could cause health problems for anyone who has installed their flooring.
I don't trust much anything designed/made in China.
I'm a little less worried about things designed here and manufactured in China.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

they are good for making things that are harmful to us remember the lead based paint on toys, and the dog food, I know there are some other things I just don't remember off the top of my head. to answer the question NO I don't belive their suff is good.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

There was the bad chinese drywall a few years back also.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just read yesterday that China is trying to export nuclear reactors, starting with a brand new, untested design for Argentina. New first greatest lie--"Of course its safe."

Ralph

"What! Me worry?" AEN


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Isn't Argentina one of those countries that is run by some bad people and a lot of drug lords there ? If so it might not be a bad place to ship one too ! China Lie ??? OH REALLY


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

snowball said:


> Isn't Argentina one of those countries that is run by some bad people and a lot of drug lords there ? If so it might not be a bad place to ship one too ! China Lie ??? OH REALLY


Argentina is a country that constantly is defaulting on it's debts. So China probably won't get paid for their lousy reactor. Which may not mean bad people, but foolish people. You might be thinking of Venezuela or Columbia.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I could be teslan , Maybe china is thinking if they don't pay maybe they will glow in the dark so other's can spot the defaulters


----------

